# 1894/5? Fowler Truss Frame Bicycle



## lgrinnings (Jul 16, 2021)

Howdy folks-

I’ve got an 1894/5? Fowler Truss Frame bicycle. It features original brown paint throughout. There's no badge. While the front wheel has some warping, both wheels are original with paint and striping to match the frame. There are currently no pedals, seat post, or saddle. The adjustable handlebar is dented on the right side near the stem. The grip is something I popped on to get it out of the way. This is yet another bicycle that's too tall for me to ride, unfortunately. From what I've been able to gather, manufacturing began with 1893 models. The serial number on this particular machine is 14,461. The 1896 fork crown is different which is why I landed at 94/95. 

I’ve found a bunch of company info (Hill Cycle Co) and some bicycle-specific info, but I'd love to nail down the year and get visual confirmation of what the missing parts look like (saddle should be a Sager I believe but I don't know about the pedals). The potential Ignaz Schwinn connection is cool as well. Any and all information is sincerely appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

-Lester


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 16, 2021)

Wow!
That’s a fabulous looking project.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 16, 2021)

Fowleresque


----------



## cr250mark (Jul 16, 2021)

Killer bike Lester 
Very cool forked seat tube 
That’s a first for me 
Very cool you posting it. 
mark


----------



## Pondo (Jul 16, 2021)

Very cool bike.  I love the original paint and unique details.  Looking forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 17, 2021)

Reminds me of this chainstay on my tandem


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 17, 2021)

Probably not very helpful here but this 1896 is a year or two after yours .. but close. 

I do have many photos of racers on their 1894/95 era Fowlers but the pics aren't that great.

** ( attached photo of badge ) I believe your badge should look like this - 1894 era ( this is before they went to the diamond style most commonly known )

My Fowler "King Bee Racer" is a little later at 1901 but I always tried to keep information from all Fowler bikes.

Sorry I can't be of more help but I'll keep looking in my archives.

( my guess is that not much changed over the next year form '94 or '95 to '96 in regards to saddle or pedals so this should maybe work for an example )

_corbettclassics_


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 17, 2021)

Are your head badge screw holes vertical, like in the picture above or horizontal. I have a similar bike. I'm not sure if mine is a Fowler or an America. I've been leaning towards thinking that my bike being an America.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 17, 2021)

fat tire trader said:


> Are your head badge screw holes vertical, like in the picture above or horizontal. I have a similar bike. I'm not sure if mine is a Fowler or an America. I've been leaning towards thinking that my bike being an America.



Head badge screws are vertical.


----------



## stezell (Jul 17, 2021)

That's a very unique early bike Lester, that's going to clean up great!
Sean


----------



## Barto (Jul 18, 2021)

Lester, you come across the best stuff!


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 19, 2021)

Starting to dig into history of Fowler Bicycles. A lot of information to sort through. I don't have Fowler catalogs so thought would try the serial number approach to narrow down year of your Fowler. Not exactly sure yet on serial number ranges for each year but this is a start. Anyone with additional information please comment or if you have a Fowler bicycle please post some photos and serial number to add to the list. Have only made it up to 1897 so need to keep looking. Total production numbers for 1894, 1896, 1897 and 1899 came from period references.

My conclusion is your Fowler (SN 14461) is most likely a 1896 since SN 15355 was specifically listed as a *1896 *model.

Jeff

*1893-1902 +/- Fowler Bicycle Serial Numbers *(as of 07/19/2021)
_Years shown in *bold* below are the specified model year in that reference. Italicized model years are a best guess._

1893 Fowler (1000? made) SN 0-1000


1894 Fowler (2,500 made) SN 1000-3500

2950 _1894_ Stolen 06/23/1894


1895 Fowler (4,500? made) SN 3500-8000

4092 _1895_ Stolen 03/23/1895

4512 _1895_ Stolen 03/23/1895

5157 _1895_ Stolen 01/08/1897 (Black)

6424 _1895_ Stolen 07/1896

*7020 1895 Stolen 09/21/1895 (26”, maroon frame, green rims)*


1896 Fowler (30,000 made) SN 8000-38000

8011 _1896_ Stolen 12/22/1897

8678 _1896_ Stolen 07/1896

9607 _1896_ Stolen 04/19/1897 (Nickel plated)

12095 _1896_ Stolen 05/06/1898

13069 _1896_ Stolen 03/18/1898

14215 _1896_ Stolen 07/1896

14461 _1896_ CABE Lester 07/2021

*15355 1896 Stolen 05/14/1897 (Truss frame, 24”, maroon )*

15748 1896 Stolen 07/1896

*17027 1896 Stolen 01/22/1897 (Truss frame, maroon)*

17392 _1896_ Stolen 06/09/1896 (C)

19863 _1896_ Stolen 07/1896

20694 _1896_ Stolen 09/26/1896 (Green frame)

22951 _1896_ Stolen 09/19/1896

27073 _1896_ Stolen 06/13/1897

29951 _1896_ Stolen 09/16/1896


1897 Fowler (27,000 made) SN 38000-55000

51751 _1897_ Stolen 05/19/1899

52540 _1897_ Stolen 10/14/1897

53175 _1897_ Stolen 11/21/1897 (Black 22” frame)


1898 Fowler (? made) SN 55000-?

1899 Fowler (5000 estimated made)

1900 Fowler (? made)

1901 Fowler (? made)

1902 Fowler (? made)


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 19, 2021)

Here are a couple references about Fowler Bicycles. More to come.

The Beginning:
From November 4, 1892 issue of _The Wheel:_








From November 11, 1892 issue of _The Bearings:_





Near the End of Frank Fowler's involvment with Fowler Bicycles:
From May 19, 1901 issue of _The Inter Ocean (Chicago IL)











_


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 20, 2021)

I believe the chainring on Lester's bike is 1894 or 1895.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 20, 2021)

Blue Streak said:


> My conclusion is your Fowler (SN 14461) is most likely a 1896 since SN 15355 was specifically listed as a *1896 *model.



Thanks a million as always Jeff. @gtdohn was kind enough to share a picture of his old 1896 and it certainly all tracks. I saw an illustration online referenced as an 1896 Fowler that possessed a different fork crown (I'm now assuming it to be from 1897), which led me to believe 96 wasn't an option, but the evidence rightly points to 1896. Regarding finding a badge, I believe I've at least gone from the fire to the frying pan so to speak. Finding an 1894 badge seemed like a significant improbability. The other parts will be a challenge but to a lesser degree, I'm hoping.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 20, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> I believe the chainring on Lester's bike is 1894 or 1895.



Maybe back in the fire with the badge search? Based upon the serial numbers likely not a 94, but possibly a transitional 95?


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 20, 2021)

*1894 ....



*


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 20, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> *1894 ....
> 
> View attachment 1449090*



My apologies Bill. The original photos I shot were at an angle to highlight the truss, but they had the opposite effect on the chainring. Here’s a straight on shot…


----------

